
How to start your startup in 4 steps - joelg87
http://joel.is/post/5507881155/how-to-start-your-startup-in-4-steps
======
knes
Great read.

I'm currently putting my startup together while being full time employed and
it is quite hard.

If I would only give one advice to anyone looking to launch his/her idea is to
do a market validation survey before anything else. You can do it for free and
you'll be amaze to see what kind of result it can yelled if you ask the right
people.

I did mine with google form and post the survey with a bit.ly link ( to track
sources and geolocation ) in comments on blogs, forums, etc that I knew people
that could be interested in my product frequent. in a week I got 100+ good
quality answers to my survey. It took me 3 Hours top to create the survey and
post it everywhere.

Finally, it can also help you to decide between features you have to cut for
the release. In my case, I though a chat in my Web app + mobile wasn't that
important and I could release it down the line. Well it seems my market though
otherwise. My survey showed me 78% wanted a chat from the get go :)

Cheers,

------
snitko
I liked the post, it actually answered some of the questions I asked you in
the email. But I would like to point out one thing about motivation. While I
agree that lack of it could easily kill your project, I feel like
encouragement from other people may not necessarily help. It depends on who
this person is and how much of an impact he can make. Personally, I usually
get motivated by two things: 1) the progress I have already made (looking back
and realizing how much you've actually accomplished may be powerful) and 2)
finding additional evidence (even if it's a direct result of your work) that
it will take off.

------
aerotrain
Agree.

Simple 4 steps: 1\. try 2\. try again* (optional) 3\. try again* (optional)
4\. try again* (optional)

Just start it up.

~~~
joelg87
Haha, so something like this:

    
    
        function try_startup() {
            if(!startup_succeeded) try_startup();
        }

~~~
aerotrain
Absolutely! I would rather break at 5th iteration and suggest him/her to act
as an advisor to VCs, enough learning of what not to do :)

